# Favorite Lingerie...



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2006)

what brands of lingerie do you like?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 3, 2006)

sort of cliche, but la perla, victorias secret, and fredericks of hollywood (only for the trashy stuff...lingerie should be fun)


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 3, 2006)

just victoria secret for me. maybe later when i get older or married i'll get the fun stuff. lol.


----------



## user4 (Feb 3, 2006)

i stick to VC also..... lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

trashy.com -expensive though

but i llllllooooveee their costumes


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

It's FOH for me and it has been since I started wearing lingerie....of course I don't think their stuff is trashy and I have plenty fun in my FOH stuff.

Besides it's not like VS makes stuff for a person w/my cup size. FOH does so...


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 10, 2006)

I like VS for panties (I've been buying the same damned style of cotton low rise bikini panties from there since I hit puberty...by now I must have at some point had every color and pattern they've ever made!) but I alternate for bras because I am super picky about them.  I appreciate the seamless bras that dominate VS and everything, but for some reason I need my bras to have lace on them (I'm weird) so I usually end up buying department store or Gap bras with lace on them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_It's FOH for me and it has been since I started wearing lingerie....of course I don't think their stuff is trashy and I have plenty fun in my FOH stuff.

Besides it's not like VS makes stuff for a person w/my cup size. FOH does so..._

 
I love them!  they just got a store in my mall and they actually fit women!  My hubby says he like them better than vs too.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont really wear "Lingerie" considering im 14. But I only get bras from VS.


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 12, 2006)

hmm.. this thread is a bit old but let me throw in a shoutout for agent provocateur! this stuff is expensive, but i have the diva bra, and let me tell you, under a dress, esp. a formal dress, i'll never go back. for everyday, victoria's though


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

i second agent provocateur! i love their bras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also VS, FOH and la perla


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have nothing but V.S.  ...there comfy and cute


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

V.S and FOH


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 24, 2006)

Victoria's Secret for the most part.  I would definitely shop at La Perla, Agent Provocateur, and Trashy.com if I could afford it.


----------



## Tiffani (Apr 8, 2006)

i prefere lasenza and women secret

u can find them here :

http://www.lasenza.com/eng/index.cfm

http://womensecret.com/


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not terribly picky. I like the cotton bikinis from VS, and the Body by Victoria line. They are sooo comfy. VS discontinued my favorite bra, the Body tank bra. I have loads of lingerie, from everywhere. My collection ranges from La Perla to Wal-mart. For special dress-up occasions, I <3 Spanx, comfortable and highly functional, but not really pretty or exciting at all.


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 9, 2006)

i just started to like VS bras. I love their pink collection of underware. I love the very sexy push up with padding but now they make it with gel in it that i dont like. ugh i hope htye didnt discontinue it.

does anyone know how to find a list of dicontinued VS products?

thanks!


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm gonna go w/VS too... Just placed an order with them, can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 10, 2006)

victoria's secret, even though they're uber expensive...

i like to get stuff @ kohl's.  they always have sales going on.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

i don't know what victoria's secret is- though it does sound very pretty..... we don't get that here unfortunately...
But i wear elle macpherson lingerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its expensive but well worth it!


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

I like Ann Summers www.annsummers.com

Their latest ranges are beautiful!


----------



## ette (Apr 15, 2006)

VS bras don't fit me (I'm a 32C, they don't stock it), so I have to go elsewhere for bras, but I love their PINK line, and sweats, etc. Almost all my undies, pajamas are from them.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 16, 2006)

AP...I can't wait for the day when I can afford to buy that stuff...

It's not lace-pretty lingerie, but I love UnderGirl/GirlWonder matching camis/panties. So much that I'm actually doing a zine in which they will feature! They stopped stocking them at the streetwear places they used to, and I can't find anywhere to order them online - if anyone knows of anywhere that takes online orders for them, please PM me!

They're soooo comfy, and the camis double as tops in a pinch. On warm days when I crash over at friends' places, I wear a set to bed, and sling a pair of pants on and go home the day after. They do pyjama pants too, I love my kitty & bones pair!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 16, 2006)

I too love Elle Macpherson for everyday wear, expensive but gorgeous... we don't have VS here (I don't think) but I've been on the website and some of the stuff is so holy fricking gorgeous... I can't wait to get a credit card and get some VS sent to me...


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooh agent provocateur no doubt!


~VD


----------



## thatonegirl (May 16, 2006)

I like betsey johnson lingerie, its really fun, and I can get it, and various other nice brands for really cheap at the nordstroms rack.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

Check out www.figleaves.com.  It is a great site.  They have a huge selection and great customer service.  I love them!


----------



## Chrissi (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chrissi* 
_I like Ann Summers www.annsummers.com

Their latest ranges are beautiful!_

 
And just to be really cheeky, if anyone would like anything CP'd just let me know. *wink*  BUT be quick as most of the really pretty stuff is about to be discontinued...including the gorgeous corset I posted the pic of a while ago.


----------



## chiq (May 19, 2006)

calvin klein, vs, & their chantel thomas line is very pretty too


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2006)

we don't really have a lot of lingerie choices here in Canada...meh...La Senza is ok but not really crazy about it. Believe it or not, I freakin' LOVE H&M bras and panties! They make really comfy stuff and its cheap too.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

ummmmm not really sure about that one..... b/c theres alot of brands to choose from.   ?????


----------



## Isis (Jun 3, 2006)

I am totally addicted to Pleasure State, Spoylt, Chantal Thomass, VS Angels, & Agent Provocateur! Actually I pretty much buy exculsivelly from those lines. European style lingerie is just divine!
Oh yeah hehe ... and my custom cut corsets by a lovely lady in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Life's too short to be wearing boring underwear


----------



## theend (Jun 13, 2006)

Elle Mcpherson makes the best lingerie ever. It's the only thing that fits me really well. Too bad it's pretty damn expensive so I can't go mad.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I am totally addicted to Pleasure State, Spoylt, Chantal Thomass, VS Angels, & Agent Provocateur! Actually I pretty much buy exculsivelly from those lines. European style lingerie is just divine!
Oh yeah hehe ... and my custom cut corsets by a lovely lady in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Life's too short to be wearing boring underwear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES!!


----------



## JewelWolfe (Dec 10, 2014)

Any lingerie I get from Miss Vixen is my favorite. I also love their collection of sexy dress.


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

I love Adore Me, and True & Co - and both very frequently have good deals/specials so everyone should go check them out!!! Very cute styles. Oh and here's a link for $25 off your purchase for True & Co: http://my.trueandco.com/x/ROr1GN  (From Arabellesicardi's tumblr btw)


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

La Perla..babydolls,chemises
  Agent provacateur..I got a really sexy lace red kimono that cost a fortune but is well worth i 
  VS..mostly for everyday robes. They have nice things like that


----------

